# Tyson blogs about the trade



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.tysonchandler.com/tyson-chandlers-blog/move-again/2009/07/29

I'll miss him. Good luck Tyson!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

He will certainly be missed, the guy has always been a class act in my book. He might of gotten a little emotional on the court at times, but it was great to see him show aggression and that fiery attitude that many players lack these days.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I will definitely miss our "man in the middle." The crowd went crazy everytime the announcer said that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

bee-fan said:


> I will definitely miss our "man in the middle." The crowd went crazy everytime the announcer said that.


I hope Okafor will make the crowd completely forget about that.


----------

